# New flounder rig



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

Went this past Thursday morning. I have been missing more flounder than usual. I have been getting a good solid hook set, just to have the fish come off in just a couple seconds. I had been thinking about a circle hook that would hook them in the softer corner of the mouth. This is what I came up with. I didn't know if the bait would be large enough to attract a decent sized flounder. The soft plastic crappie bait is only 1.75" in length. The fish in the picture was caught on this rig! I need to fish it several more times to see how good it really is. I plan on going early tomorrow morning.

The Flounder in the picture looks different from the others I have caught so far this year. I'm thinking this one may be a Southern flounder where the ones in my previous post were Gulf flounder? I'm sure Chris V will correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice flattie! Congratulations!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Love the light color on that one jigs produce


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I like that a lot, let them hit and wind,no missed hook sets. they look great.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for posting that rig,looks deadly


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Still a Gulf Flounder bud. The patterns and skin tone change a bit, but those three "eye" spots don't lie.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to overcome and get a great looking flattie!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice flounder ! I like the rig also, I guess that the flounder did too.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Way to use some ingenuity and land a quality flattie.. Keep a casting and I'll bet money you'll bring in more.. Great job


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

*Thank you for posting about flounder in the surf*

Thank you for posting about catching flounder in the surf. I'm going to give it a try since the pompano are starting to slow down. Thank you for the info on what you're using to catch them with!! :thumbup:


----------



## wirecrimper (Jun 2, 2016)

I like those jigs you made, they look legit! Thanks for showing your set up too. I need to get out there more and try for these bad boys!


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

First of all, I love the rig. I like seeing fisherman who are constantly trying to improve and try new things. It's gratifying when it works too. I am wondering how you fished your rig. Are you just dragging it along?

Great job and that is a beautiful flounder.


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gitzit said:


> First of all, I love the rig. I like seeing fisherman who are constantly trying to improve and try new things. It's gratifying when it works too. I am wondering how you fished your rig. Are you just dragging it along?
> 
> Great job and that is a beautiful flounder.


 I continuously make very short twitches with the rod tip while slowly turning the reel handle. 
I made a post in this forum dated 5-27-16 called "Flounder in surf". I described in that post how I work the bait. Chris V. replied to that post and described in great detail how to catch these fish. Chris taught me!


----------

